
STEVE JOBS GOES ON MEDICAL LEAVE OF ABSENCE - davewiner
http://www.businessinsider.com/breaking-steve-jobs-medical-leave-of-absence-2011-1
======
astrodust
CAN WE HAVE MORE CAPITALS IN HEADLINES PLEASE I HAVE RUN OUT OF LOWER CASE
LETTERS FROM MY ISP STOP NEED MORE INFORMATION ON HOW TO FORCE EVERYTHING IN
UPPER CASE STOP

------
olivercameron
For Apple's sake, I hope he recovers soon. Sadly, it looks like it's a good
time to sell AAPL stock.

